# fuel pressure regulator?



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, Ok, 69 GTO, 1965 Pontiac 421 SD, completely built, Ross pistons, eagle rods, crower cam, hooker headers, all pro parts, you get the picture. I have to say that it is brand new condition.
I seem to be getting too much gas in the carb, even after pro tuning, timing, the car runs great, its a rocket. However, taking off in first gear, i get the pop in the carb from the gas. Sometimes tough to idle, smell gas. Once it is warmed up, 15 mins, it is better, but not by much. 
The carb is a Holley 4150, dual feed, again pro rebuild. I could change the jets and other carb adjustments, but just looking into fuel regulator road at the moment. 
Question: I was wondering if a fuel pressure regulator would help me adjust how much gas is going in the carb. I have seen some that are adjustable but just dont know enough, i am sure you guys know something i dont.
What are your initial thoughts?
Thanks, Shane


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What kind of fuel pump are you using, and how much pressure is it pushing?? Too much pressure can blow past seats and such in a carb....we need more info, Eric


----------



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

It is a Holley fuel pump, mechanical, it would just be the stock replacement. I would say the pressure on this pump is between 6 to 8 psi. 
Should i get a fuel pressure gauge and see what it is?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I haven't had any luck with Holleys with over 5 PSI of fuel pressure. I would put a regulator in and set it to 4.5 or 5, less is better, but don't starve the motor. If you can put a gauge on your fuel rail, then adjust the regulator-allen head on top of the regulator, you can set it low for the street and turn it up at the strip. Cheap regulators can jump around fuel pressure. I have a holley electric blue pump that comes with the regulator and it maintains the correct pressure and haven't had an issue. Get a quality regulator it will stop the gassy condition, if it doesn't, you may need new needle and seats. When you turn the car off, look into the carb and look for smoke coming back up, if its smoking that tells you your needles are seeping.


----------



## yousaygo (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks jetstang and animal, really appreciate it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Use a Holley "blue" regulator (adjustable) and you can tap a gauge right off of it.

Consider taking this car to a "tuner" (familiar with "old" cars and carbs) and run it on a chassis dyno. I've seen "good" running cars pick up 50 RWHP with a good tune on a chassis dyno. Not necaccarilly cheap, but a great way to safely tune out drivability issues.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> Use a Holley "blue" regulator (adjustable) and you can tap a gauge right off of it.
> 
> Consider taking this car to a "tuner" (familiar with "old" cars and carbs) and run it on a chassis dyno. I've seen "good" running cars pick up 50 RWHP with a good tune on a chassis dyno. Not necaccarilly cheap, but a great way to safely tune out drivability issues.


Finding an ole school tuner who knows how to jet and recurve a dizzy is getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Most welcome! Rukee, you ain't kidding....the day will come when people will be saying "What's a distributor".....toooooo much computer stuff !!!!!!!!:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I'd give my left nut for a dyno machine and someplace to set it up.
There is a big market for one around here. Lots of people would rent it just to run and tune, or charge extra and tune them myself. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree ! I'd give your lefty for a dyno myself!!!!! Everything here is so expensive. Dyno time is usually money well spent.:rofl:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Not bragging, (OK, I am) I have a good friend with a Dynojet, local to me, and I have all the free dyno time I want. Funny thing is, I hardly ever use it. I put the GTO on it once and made 3 pulls, that was it (drove it 20 miles there, strapped it down and made 745 sae, never turned a screw, drove it home with my daughter asleep in the carseat in back). My GTP has about 50+ dyno pulls. Do some searching, dynotime is maybe cheaper than you think (especially now, or ask for a group rate and get some friends together) and there are quite a few good tuners out there. :cheers


----------

